# Fly fishing guides



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I want to do a guided fly fishing trip. Not sure where I want to go or what I want to catch( I know that this probably does not make sense). But I just want to try something different. My main thing is to go have fun and learn a little. I do not have a lot of experience fly fishing other than catching bass and bluegills this summer and 1 speck this winter. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Get in touch with Baz Yelverton at Gulf Breeze Guide Service. He's mostly a fly guide. Great guy, and an excellent guide! I've been with him a couple of times and had a blast each time.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

bigspoon17 said:


> Get in touch with Baz Yelverton at Gulf Breeze Guide Service. He's mostly a fly guide. Great guy, and an excellent guide! I've been with him a couple of times and had a blast each time.


:thumbsup:
Super Nice easy going guide !


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

This thread can be locked now. Baz is pretty much all you need to know.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

JoeZ said:


> This thread can be locked now. Baz is pretty much all you need to know.


This.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep - Baz will put you on fish. Pretty sure that red in my avatar photo was caught on his boat. Good Luck


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

osborne311 said:


> Yep - Baz will put you on fish. Pretty sure that red in my avatar photo was caught on his boat. Good Luck


I've got a trip upcoming...can't wait. I've never fished with him but he spoke and our club meeting (Eastern Shore Fly Fishers) and was great. He seems like a really good guy as well.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Guy's


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

BAZ is the man.... for a guide when you get done with trip any of us can help you learn walking spots to go try for fish.


----------

